# Using my first Sony cameras



## Whatsername (Jan 24, 2022)

Hello everyone, my husband recently bought me two Sony Cyber shot cameras, a DSC-H1 and a DSC-H9 both operate very well for being from 2005 and 2007. I've wanted a DSLR for a long time now but money wise it hasn't been in the books so when he found these for $10 each he wanted me to try them out. The only problem so far with the H1 is that sometimes when using flash it will show a dead battery and shut off. When flash is off it shows a full battery not half way down or anything like that. Other times I use flash it works fine so I'm not sure if it's actually the batteries or the camera. With the H9 what I thought was a bad line on the screen actually does show up in my pictures you can't always see it depending on the picture but other times it's very noticeable. I am currently searching for the different lenses for these cameras which I believe is a Tele lens, macro and a wide angle lens. These will be great to hone my picture taking skills and get some practice on. Here are a few pictures I've taken so far with these cameras. 
The first 3 are with the H-1 and the last are with the H-9


----------

